# La novia de UTBH



## Blackest (14 Abr 2022)

El UTBH ha pillado un buen espécimen





Puesta de MDMA hasta las cejas follandose media discoteca, con años de fiestas y desfases. 

Vamos que se ha follado a 1000 tios y ha asentado la cabeza con el betazo de UTBH, (creo que hasta está embarazada, supuestamente, de él)

Luego lo tenemos por aquí diciendo que si no dejamos que nuestra novia tenga onlyfans es porque somos unos inseguros. Que tenemos miedo a que nos quite la novia los demás. Los verdaderos alfas no tienen miedo a que sus parejas enseñen las tetas a otros tíos, porque no tienen miedo a perder a la hembra.



El autoengaño de quien sabe que tiene que tragar carros y carretas por miedo a perder a la tia si la confronta y "le prohibe" enseñar las tetas, porque si la pierde va a costarle años encontrar a otra. Cuando el alfa no acepta yeguas viejas ni tias que enseñen las tetas porque sabe que a los 2 segundos tiene otra.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

No se podia saber. Yo siempre crei que es ella quien le empura a el. Menuda pieza a pillado el friki beta misógino.

Al menos dejo de ser virgen. Carne de viogen, familia rota o matrimonio donde el se queda pero amargado y calvo


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

Cada fin de semana y tres o cuatro por la semana tambien. Esta es la del cuarto de baño, la teta con los amigos de Pablemos. Vamos.


----------



## Mink (14 Abr 2022)

Se creen la hostia por drogarse y ser putas. Son practicamente sus unicos logros y ambiciones en la vida, a parte de ir de viaje a algun pais de mierda a sacarse fotitos, y sacarse un master en pinta y colorea. Que asco tan grande da la mujer del siglo XXI.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

Pablemos y su piña. No pudo hacerse un Irene Montero. Se rebotó y se cambio de bando. Entonces le tiro la caña al youtuber virgen, misógino, salido y pagafantas.

Esta tres niveles por encima de vida con respecto a el.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

Pagarle los taxis con los caballeros blancos a las borrachas. Alguno se subiría a ese taxi para acercarla. Todo inocente y hermoso


----------



## Preperino (14 Abr 2022)

Menudo putón. Recuerdo una vez que se andaba quejando porque le borraron una foto de Instagram en la que estaba desnuda pero tapándose con la bandera de España. Se creerá mucho mejor que las rojas cuando ella ultraja los símbolos nacionales, se exhibe más que una fulana del barrio rojo y tiene más kilómetros en el coño que la fragoneta citroen de un gitano.

Y algunos babean con estas zorrupias por ser de "derechas".


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

Preperino dijo:


> Menudo putón. Recuerdo una vez que se andaba quejando porque le borraron una foto de Instagram en la que estaba desnuda pero tapándose con la bandera de España. Se creerá mucho mejor que las rojas cuando ella ultraja los símbolos nacionales, se exhibe más que una fulana del barrio rojo y tiene más kilómetros en el coño que la fragoneta citroen de un gitano.
> 
> Y algunos babean con estas zorrupias por ser de "derechas".



Iba en bolas.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (14 Abr 2022)

Pues hombre la tía esta parece bastante zorra, pero al menos no lo esconde ni es una hipócrita de mierda. Quien esté con ella ya sabe lo que hay.

La prefiero a las víboras que te denuncian hasta por mirarles el culo.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Pues hombre la tía esta parece bastante zorra, pero al menos no lo esconde ni es una hipócrita de mierda. Quien esté con ella ya sabe lo que hay.
> 
> La prefiero a las víboras que te denuncian hasta por mirarles el culo.



Esta quizas le va a destrozar su mierda de vida friki con cuernos, cuernos, liana con otro mas rico y finalmente viogen. Se presiente.

De verdad que no veis los banderones rojos ni teniéndolos en toda la cara. Es mas fácil que una tia así te denuncie por cualquier cosa cuando no te necesite que te denuncie una amiga o una tia en un bar por tocarle el culo.


----------



## ikifenix (14 Abr 2022)

Te voy a contar un secreto, es lo que hacen (o hacían, no sé ahora las nuevas generaciones) la inmensa mayoría de tías que no son orcos de mordor, lo único que cambia es lo del MDMA, que en otras es nada, en otras son porros, en otras coca, etc... Esta al menos lo dice en lugar de hacerse la puritana.

Todas, es todas.


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

La ha calado


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

¿Quizás es un poco ordinaria? Aunque el otro no se queda corto.

Todo su hilo es un lol muy grande. Gracias por traerlo, me estoy riendo un montón con los comentarios


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Abr 2022)

Tanta tonteria pero jamás veras a una mujer pidiendo que despenalicen LA POLIGAMIA... 
Todo el puto día hablando de términos absurdos anglosajones pero jamás he conocido una mujer defensora de la poligamia a no ser que no le quedará otra opción que aceptarlo con una mueca torcida... 
A ninguna mujer le gusta ser la segunda o tercera... 

Dile a un virgendorito para follar en un cubo de semen con patas de esos de onlifans y le importara una mierda que la relleñaran con mil salchichas antes, es más quizá hasta se casé...


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Abr 2022)

A mi me parece que solo pretende provocar a las neomonjas y quitar hierro al asunto. Putos milenials que estan todo el dia amargados con sus falsos dilemas morales y juzgando a los demas con las nuevas doctrinas del NOM


----------



## Sanctis (14 Abr 2022)

No entendéis lo que ha ocurrido.

Un tio blanco hetero antes de es una cosa, y después de (éxito, fama, dinero...) es otra.

Antes de era un beta enfadado porque no trincaba nada.

Una vez asciende como todos los youtubers de éxito ellas van a buscarlo. Es que a estos tíos que alcanzan poder en YouTube son ellas mismas las que los babosean por privado.

Sea este o el Ibai o el xokas. Frikis nuncafollistas que una vez suben a la cima pasan de la nada en su cuarto con el ordenador a en su cuarto con el ordenador recibir propuestas de tias con las bragas en la mano, sin moverse del cuarto.

El pasar de ser nuncafollista a triunfar con las tias les resta eso que llamáis misoginia.

Porque sí, en algunos casos la misoginia es eso: ay que tontas son las mujeres que no saben apreciarme.

Una vez van bien follados su visión cambia.

Aquello del pobre comunista que si mañana monta un negocio y se hace rico ya no será tan comunista.


----------



## Von Riné (14 Abr 2022)

Me importa una mierda su vida sexual. 

Solo vengo a decir lo bajo que ha caído el principal para que estén este tipo de temas mas propios del ático.


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No entendéis lo que ha ocurrido.
> 
> Un tio blanco hetero antes de es una cosa, y después de (éxito, fama, dinero...) es otra.
> 
> ...



Me gustaria ver quien se folla a ibai o a xokas. Supongo que prefieren mantener el anonimato. Una cosa es rubius o utbh y otra esos engendros


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Abr 2022)

Más bien le defecara en la cara a la chica de la limpieza mientras se come un paquete de donetes... 
Los egomaniacos no sienten más places que levitar sobre la gente...


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Abr 2022)

Quereis salseo cabrones. Pues parece que podria ser esta. Una tal carmen dice google. Cierto o falso?


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Abr 2022)

Esta buenota con ese xandal. Es como ibai con peluca


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Abr 2022)

Presa? Quién considera una presa a alguien?


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Se creen la hostia por drogarse y ser putas. Son practicamente sus unicos logros y ambiciones en la vida, a parte de ir de viaje a algun pais de mierda a sacarse fotitos, y sacarse un master en pinta y colorea. Que asco tan grande da la mujer del siglo XXI.




Lo que es, es una pena cómo está todo. De toda la vida han habido tías que les va la fiesta y follar, pero nunca había visto a una hablar de esto como si de comerse una pizza se tratara.


Yo conozco a unas cuantas que con farlopa se animan bastante, pero nunca las verás hablar como si fueran una puta de carretera. Seguramente esa chica verá normal admitir que es la gran ramera de Twitter y supongo que al memo de su pareja le va eso, pero en realidad, lo que está haciendo es dejar pruebas de lo puta que es y eso tiene sus consecuencias a largo plazo, si el día de mañana quiere centrarse de verdad, los hombres auténticamente válidos y que no sean unos salidos, le darán puerta y con razón. Eso de salir con la más puta, no es precisamente del agrado de alguien con una pizca de dignidad. Y mira que he conocido prostitutas... Pero ninguna la oirás hablar así, las cosas hay que tratarlas como es debido, que parece que esté hablando de cómo hacer un bizcocho, cuando en realidad está exponiendo al mundo entero su vida más íntima y humillando al parguela de su pareja.

Pues no hay chicas que se han arrepentido de subir fotos íntimas y hacer comentarios en la red sin usar un pseudónimo....


----------



## Il Corvo (14 Abr 2022)

Para la posteridad quedan esos tuits, tuits que ha escrito ella misma, a ver qué hará cuando tenga cuarenta años...


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

Preperino dijo:


> Menudo putón. Recuerdo una vez que se andaba quejando porque le borraron una foto de Instagram en la que estaba desnuda pero tapándose con la bandera de España. Se creerá mucho mejor que las rojas cuando ella ultraja los símbolos nacionales, se exhibe más que una fulana del barrio rojo y tiene más kilómetros en el coño que la fragoneta citroen de un gitano.
> 
> Y algunos babean con estas zorrupias por ser de "derechas".



En la derecha del espectro político se está infiltrando de todo, de manera consciente o inconsciente, pero que la están llenando de gentuza es un hecho. 

De hecho, se está llenando de putas y maricones, si siguen así, Telecinco será un canal conservador al lado de esta gente. Ojo, no me refiero a que sean políticos los que se están infiltrando, me refiero a youtubers y gente de esta que tiene más de X seguidores en redes sociales. Esa gente para lo único que sirve es para presumir de su decadencia y poner el PayPal.


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Pues hombre la tía esta parece bastante zorra, pero al menos no lo esconde ni es una hipócrita de mierda. Quien esté con ella ya sabe lo que hay.
> 
> La prefiero a las víboras que te denuncian hasta por mirarles el culo.



Una mujer ha de ser señorita en la calle y puta en la cama. Otra cosa ya son las zorras "falsodenunciantes" adictas a la paga estatal y al expolio de capital ajeno. De esas hay que huir como si tuvieran la peste.


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto, es lo que hacen (o hacían, no sé ahora las nuevas generaciones) la inmensa mayoría de tías que no son orcos de mordor, lo único que cambia es lo del MDMA, que en otras es nada, en otras son porros, en otras coca, etc... Esta al menos lo dice en lugar de hacerse la puritana.
> 
> Todas, es todas.




El problema no es la droga en sí, el problema está en que esos comentarios que no los suelta ni una prostituta borracha, lo hace para humillar al parguela del novio. Ellas lo hacen para ponerte a prueba y ver cómo reaccionas ante su comportamiento, ella quiere una reprimenda (el hobby de toda mujer es la discusión en casa) y si no le pone freno, irá a más y lo seguirá humillando mientras el chaval sigue tragando, hasta que seguramente llegue un día en que a la chavala le dé por hacerle una mamada al primer tío que le guste y grabarlo en vídeo solo para humillarlo aún mas (o algo parecido, no tiene porque ser exactamente eso, pero espero que se entienda).

Ese chaval está demostrando tener horchata en las venas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Abr 2022)

Lo tienen duro los tios de ahora encontrar una mujer medio decente que no sea una puta o te denuncie a la primera, joder, antes les tocará la lotería sin jugar.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Abr 2022)

Me alegro que se lo pasase bien, pero no saldría con alguien así nunca. Si UTBH traga con eso, bueno, allá él.

Añado: al menos es sincera y consecuente consigo misma.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (14 Abr 2022)

La tipa es kriptonita, que se arremangue bien el utbh que ha después de lo de monedero se le vio un poco perdidita
Aprovecho para resumir el hilo: a nadie le gusta comer en un plato sucio
Parece que se explica poco a los hijos últimamente. La fidelidad y el no putiferio tienen su valor, por muy modernos que nos creamos.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (14 Abr 2022)

La gente joven , sin darse cuenta, se está volviendo más fascista que a aquellos a quienes tachan de tal
De toda la vida de Dios, la gente joven ha salido de fiesta, y se ha emborrachado para deshinibirse
No hay delito en tales actos, pues voluntariamente se emborrachan,y voluntariamente se lian unos con otros
Que una tia salga del fiesta, se pille medio pedo, y se acabe liando con un tío que a lo mejor de normal, no le prestaría atencion, no es delito, es su voluntad
Tratar de decir a la gente, lo que está bien o está mal según su criterio, si que debería serlo


----------



## Blas Te Lefo (14 Abr 2022)

Española de 25-35 años promedio. No sólo es una drogadicta neurodivergente y con la vagina como el arco del triunfo de grande, si no que además se jacta de sus correrías y juergas asquerosas que harían ruborizar al mismísimo Marqués de Sade.

Para que después se diga que estos liberales (o "liberjetas") son la contrapartida a lo progre e izquierdista. Son iguales, o peores que ellos incluso. Son disidencia controlada, o más bien palanganeros encubiertos.


----------



## Funcional (14 Abr 2022)

Pobre hija cuando tenga una hija.
Éstas así luego tienen a las hijas encerradas y con cinturón de castidad.
Espero que UTBH no la elija para madre de sus hijos, por el futuro que les espera a los pobres chavales.


----------



## el mensa (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## gpm (14 Abr 2022)

Putas vs putas locas rojas feministas e incoherentes

Yo lo tengo claro


----------



## Guillotin (14 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No entendéis lo que ha ocurrido.
> 
> Un tio blanco hetero antes de es una cosa, y después de (éxito, fama, dinero...) es otra.
> 
> ...



Eso es con los Youtubers, pues ahora póngase por un momento en el papel del Rey.
Son esas las que ahora le llaman putero


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Abr 2022)

Mirad que moderna soy,

hablo de drogas y de follar,

hacedme casito.


----------



## ciberobrero (14 Abr 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Se creen la hostia por drogarse y ser putas. Son practicamente sus unicos logros y ambiciones en la vida, a parte de ir de viaje a algun pais de mierda a sacarse fotitos, y sacarse un master en pinta y colorea. Que asco tan grande da la mujer del siglo XXI.




Noo, esa es la mujer de después de la movida madrileña

La mujer del s XXI es esta


----------



## skinnyemail (14 Abr 2022)

Una cazapartner mas, como la novia del Sasel, la de Vegetta( era su vecina en Andorra y fue a echarle el guante) y muchas mas.
Ellos físicamente son mediocres pero con YouTube ganan estatus y pasta.Son pseudofamosos.

Merece un hilo de youtubers con novia tras hacerse famosos.


----------



## Jasa (14 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pagarle los taxis con los caballeros blancos a las borrachas. Alguno se subiría a ese taxi para acercarla. Todo inocente y hermoso



Independientemente del tema, ¿Te has dado cuenta de la foto de perfil de la femimonja?

Respecto al tema, pues vale, veo tan bien que se haya follado a medio Madrid/donde sea/España como que sea virgen o cualquier cosa en medio. Lo que veo mal es emborracharse/drogarse y luego quejarse de que hizo cosas que no ve bien culpando a otros y al fin de semana volver a drogarse


----------



## Memoria (14 Abr 2022)

Sois muy duros con los tibios, con los que critican la Lvig sin caer en judiadas no mentar a Soros


----------



## EGO (14 Abr 2022)

Las unicas mujeres decentes que quedan son las putas profesionales.

Las chavalas jovenes de hoy en dia estan todas mal de la azotea.Han probado de todo y se han convertido en juguetes rotos inservibles para formar una familia.

Judiada wins.


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (14 Abr 2022)

Menudo cubo de semen joder 

Creo que a estas alturas todos sabemos que TODAS tienen más kilómetros de los que deberían pero lo MINIMO que se les exige es que no presuman de ello y que se hagan las santas contigo aunque las amigas sepan lo que hay

Que puto asco de gentuza


----------



## Euron G. (14 Abr 2022)

¡Pero señorita!


----------



## Bobesponjista (14 Abr 2022)

Fer me cae de puta madre, como se nota no la seguís


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Quereis salseo cabrones. Pues parece que podria ser esta. Una tal carmen dice google. Cierto o falso?








mare meva

la foto desborda salud por los cuatro costados


----------



## Gothaus (14 Abr 2022)

¿Esa es la novia? ¿Drogata y carruselera? Espero que le ponga un viogén que le deje el culo como el mapa de la cordillera del Himalaya. Igual, entonces, sí que se traga la píldora roja de verdad y se pasa al lado oscuro. UTBH va de alfita reivindicador y es un omegazo progremierda huelebragas. Y que haya elegido a una mujer así lo demuestra. Le deseo todo lo peor del mundo a ese progre desinformador y cizañero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Abr 2022)

Pa una que medio crítica el feminazismo enfermizo del nwo la ponéis a caldo, sois subnormales perdidos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

¿Esta no fue a la que acosó la Rata?


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No entendéis lo que ha ocurrido.
> 
> Un tio blanco hetero antes de es una cosa, y después de (éxito, fama, dinero...) es otra.
> 
> ...



Si una tia alardea de que es muy puta, te esta diciendo a la cara que tambien lo va a ser contigo.


----------



## Luftwuaje (14 Abr 2022)

Putas vs Puritanas.
Johnny, la gente está muy loc...


----------



## Gotthard (14 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Me alegro que se lo pasase bien, pero no saldría con alguien así nunca. Si UTBH traga con eso, bueno, allá él.
> 
> Añado: al menos es sincera y consecuente consigo misma.



Alguien que lleva AÑOS de relativa carestia sexual con novietas feillas a las que ha estado muy lejos de hacer arder de pasión y que se hacen de rogar para el caletre, en cuanto viene una tia buenorra y con personalidad explosiva que sabe manejarse en la cama, que acepta ser enculada y que se traga el grumo con cara de placer queda enganchado para los restos. Luego viene el expolio, la viogen y el suicidio tras varios años de descenso al infierno de la pobreza, pero mientras tanto nadie le va a quitar en la cabeza que es un alfota triunfador. Me cae bien el utbh, espero que no le pase, pero esta es que clava el perfil.


----------



## Faldo (14 Abr 2022)

Aunque estoy de acuerdo con la chica esta, Vaya nivel.


----------



## El gostoso (14 Abr 2022)

Perro ladrador poco mordedor


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Abr 2022)

¿No hay fotos?


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Perro ladrador poco mordedor



Eso se puede decir de nosotros, de las mujeres hay de todo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Abr 2022)

Ya hace siglos que no sabia nada de UTBH, esta es su novia?? El personaje no decepciona y tal 
Progre, mangina y ahora tambien cuck de polifolladas de modales gitanoides.
Que joyita.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (14 Abr 2022)

Sor Irene y su secta nunca aprobarán esta conducta indecente de mujeres machistas.


----------



## The Sentry (14 Abr 2022)

No tenéis nada mejor que hacer que estar en Twitter escribiendo o leyendo mierda? Luego no digais que no hay trabajo hij@s de puta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Abr 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Se creen la hostia por drogarse y ser putas. Son practicamente sus unicos logros y ambiciones en la vida, a parte de ir de viaje a algun pais de mierda a sacarse fotitos, y sacarse un master en pinta y colorea. Que asco tan grande da la mujer del siglo XXI.



"Si, me he follado a todo el que he querido, me he drogado todo lo que me ha dado la gana. He dado mis mejores años, mis mejores polvos, a tios buenos de discoteca, y estoy muy orgullosa de ello.

Pero ahora que veo venir al muro he decidido que seas tú el que pague por mi fiesta, aguante mis neuras, y seas el recipiente de todo el odio a todos los tios buenos que no quisieron comprometerse conmigo. Tú vas a pagar por mis platos rotos emocionales".

Un plan sin fisuras.

PS: A mi que me espere sentadita.


----------



## Esse est deus (14 Abr 2022)

Me cae bien esa fulana, no va de digna y dice las cosas claras sobre el victimismo asqueroso y ancestral de las mujeres. Obviamente, como mujer, pues para un progre con ínfulas está bien.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Abr 2022)

utbh es un putocarvo microfálico y su novia una tipa que ha tonteado con pablo iglesias

está agarrado por los huevos como will smith


----------



## blahblahblah (14 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> utbh es un putocarvo microfálico y su novia una tipa que ha tonteado con pablo iglesias
> 
> está agarrado por los huevos como will smith



ahora entiendo porque spamean al tal utbh por aquí


hasta los cojones de sus actorzuelos, shills, y demás mierda


----------



## Segismunda (14 Abr 2022)

A ver, a esa lo que le pasa es que es una FULL-ANA y no una SLUTONA (hagan click en mi firma para comprender la diferencia). Pero si rebajamos un poco su tuit, sin tanta droga y desenfreno, es obvio que la gente sale y se toma unas copitas para estar desinhibida. Salvo que estés tirada en el suelo, si simplemente estás caliente, porque decidiste estarlo para facilitar el culipompeo, no puedes decir que te violaron. Así suelen estar ellos también y no son víctimas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Cada fin de semana y tres o cuatro por la semana tambien. Esta es la del cuarto de baño, la teta con los amigos de Pablemos. Vamos.


----------



## Murray's (14 Abr 2022)

Boots a,sueldo de twitter, para agitar las redes


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (14 Abr 2022)

Lágrimas de facha: El hilo.


----------



## calzonazos (14 Abr 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> El UTBH ha pillado un buen espécimen
> 
> ll
> 
> ...



Pues como dice dame antes a una puta de esta ( para una noche eso si) que una feminazi con el 016 en marcacion rapida


----------



## El Promotor (14 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿No hay fotos?




Ni una foto en el hilo y todo el mundo opinando.

Se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres en este antro...







Menudo orco, por cierto, con cara de oler guano a todas horas.






@Guillotin @eljusticiero @Burbujo II @Plasteriano @EL PVTO ADRENO @Vorsicht @Jevitronka @pelotazo_especulativo @ULTRAPACO @Edge2 @Guanotopía @Sick Sad World @Blackest @Lady_A @honk-honk @ikifenix @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos @Viernes_Negro4


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ni una foto en hilo y todo el mundo opinando.
> 
> Se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres en este antro...
> 
> ...



Tiene la nariz y los ojos un tanto extraños


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

Veamos, yo no la juzgo. Nunca me dio por drogarme ni dar putivueltas pero si ella se divierte en fockar cuando, donde y con quien le de la gana siendo libre. Bien que hace. Incluso si se quiere meter todas las mierdas habidas en el firmamento. Pero que tiene pinta de dominar al BETAZO del UTBH y que le puede poner unos cuernacos de aquí a lima es evidente.

Mas le vale al beta seguir siendo famosete porque ese es el motivo que la chica busca atenciones este con el.

A remar UTBH!




Segismunda dijo:


> A ver, a esa lo que le pasa es que es una FULL-ANA y no una SLUTONA (hagan click en mi firma para comprender la diferencia). Pero si rebajamos un poco su tuit, sin tanta droga y desenfreno, es obvio que la gente sale y se toma unas copitas para estar desinhibida. Salvo que estés tirada en el suelo, si simplemente estás caliente, porque decidiste estarlo para facilitar el culipompeo, no puedes decir que te violaron. Así suelen estar ellos también y no son víctimas.



¿post de diferencias?




El Promotor dijo:


> Ni una foto en el hilo y todo el mundo opinando.
> 
> Se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres en este antro...
> 
> ...



Pinta de empepinarle por las noches.

El en segundo o tercer plano como se manda de buen betazo


----------



## El Promotor (14 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pinta de empepinarle por las noches.
> 
> El en segundo o tercer plano como se manda de buen betazo.




Parece que les va el sadomaso...







LOL.






@Sick Sad World @Edge2 @Jevitronka @ATARAXIO @Guanotopía @Edge2 @Guillotin @Vorsicht @EL PVTO ADRENO @Plasteriano @eljusticiero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos @noseyo @Covid Bryant @perrosno @El gostoso @ULTRAPACO @Tucho Cacolas @César92


----------



## chavolero (14 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Perro ladrador poco mordedor



pues esta ladra, muerde, traga , y luego se lo escupe a su novio.
La mamá de utbh debe estar contentísima con su nuera


----------



## El gostoso (14 Abr 2022)

chavolero dijo:


> pues esta ladra, muerde, traga , y luego se lo escupe a su novio



Que si hombre, que si.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Parece que les va el sadomaso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el condón con ojos?


----------



## elCañonero (14 Abr 2022)

6 paginas y ni una foto. Puto hilo de cucks


----------



## opinator (14 Abr 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Aprovecho para resumir el hilo: a nadie le gusta comer en un plato sucio
> Parece que *se explica poco a los hijos* últimamente. La fidelidad y el no putiferio tienen su valor, por muy modernos que nos creamos.



Exacto. 

Con padres parguelas y madres cabecihuecas, colegios putapénicos, medios subnormalizantes y ambiente social decadente... Es lo que hay...


----------



## Polybolis (14 Abr 2022)

Tajuena, pero no me gusta la gente que habla así en RRSS de su vida íntima.

Además es tela de alta xD


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Abr 2022)

Dicen que se lió con un Garzón...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Parece que les va el sadomaso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese subhumano maricón no puede ser un hombre.


----------



## Kubernet0 (14 Abr 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Se creen la hostia por drogarse y ser putas. Son practicamente sus unicos logros y ambiciones en la vida, a parte de ir de viaje a algun pais de mierda a sacarse fotitos, y sacarse un master en pinta y colorea. Que asco tan grande da la mujer del siglo XXI.



Me has hecho reír hijo de puta.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (14 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ni una foto en el hilo y todo el mundo opinando.
> 
> Se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres en este antro...
> 
> ...


----------



## gester (14 Abr 2022)

Es un poco chanacana. La apología de las drogas .... Yo conoci gente que de los 20 a los 30 se metió de todo ..... A partir de los 30 y muchos, 40 .... Es cuando el cuerpo, especialmente el cerebro empieza a devolver karma.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Abr 2022)

Te he actualizado el hilo @Blackest , un saludo


----------



## Shudra (14 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Perro ladrador poco mordedor



quien es la de tu avatar. la valenciana esa? como era?


----------



## Lady_A (14 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Parece que les va el sadomaso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo intuía, ahora queda confirmado


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Parece que les va el sadomaso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desvinculada la relación de pareja de la formación de una unidad reproductiva ( que es lo que determina la biología de todos los seres vivos y que por eso existimos ) , se inventan motivos absurdos para justificar la presencia de otra persona en nuestra vida .

No tiene ningún sentido emparejarse si no vas a formar una familia numerosa . La alternativa es tener a mano el camello para masturbarse con los agujeros de su cuerpo . 

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a los españoles que la razón para emparejarse es el sexo promiscuo y estéril, es decir las parafilias .

No está de más recordar que hasta esta generación degenerada , nuestros antepasados hacían el amor a oscuras en un contexto de intimidad y amor . Ese pudor natural y el respeto a la sexualidad y el cuerpo del otro , hacía que muchas parejas no se llegasen a ver nunca desnudos . 

Cualquier otra cosa es una forma de drogarse. Derramar semen por la cara o tragarlo !!!!! Es una parafilia que hubiese llevado al manicomio a una persona en otra época o a la hoguera por bruja. ¿ de verdad los españoles de esta generación no se dan cuenta que una eyaculación es un proceso fisiológico en el que se expulsan espermatozoides con la finalidad de fecundar un óvulo ? No es un fin de fiesta , ni una botella de champán que se descorcha . 

Lo más parecido al contexto actual es esnifar cocaína o pincharse la vena . 

No es puritanismo , es sentido común . El sexo es lo más viejo del mundo. El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la eyaculación con la puesta de los huevos y no se la llevase el agua. El control de la sexualidad desbocada es anterior a la civilización. Podemos observarlo incluso en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra donde los rituales para emparejarse son extremadamente ceremoniales . De hecho hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres actualmente con ablación que nos dan una idea de como se ha tratado el tema a lo largo de la historia. 

No nos debe sorprender. En nuestra parte del mundo hay millones de personas encarceladas por el tráfico y consumo de drogas y todas sus consecuencias . En la parte del mundo normal, ven al sexo como una droga más. 

¿ cómo saber quienes son los normales ? es fácil . Les pongo un ejemplo :


----------



## El gostoso (14 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> quien es la de tu avatar. la valenciana esa? como era?



Eingg, es americana, ahí es donde están las mejores jamonas.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Desvinculada la relación de pareja de la formación de una unidad reproductiva ( que es lo que determina la biología de todos los seres vivos y que por eso existimos ) , se inventan motivos absurdos para justificar la presencia de otra persona en nuestra vida .
> 
> No tiene ningún sentido emparejarse si no vas a formar una familia numerosa . La alternativa es tener a mano el camello para masturbarse con los agujeros de su cuerpo .
> 
> ...



Cuando ud. tiene razón se le da, y no pasa nada. A otra cosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Cuando ud. tiene razón se le da, y no pasa nada. A otra cosa.





la eyaculación es igual que la ovulación. Es un proceso fisiológico que debería suceder en el interior del cuerpo de la hembra .
El celo en las hembras humanas ocurre unos 12 días después de la regla y es cuando su mente dirigida por la bioquímica está más predispuesta a tener relaciones sexuales durante unos días para asegurar la fecundación.
El orgasmo de las hembras ( que sigue siendo lo mismo que en los peces ) provoca unas convulsiones en el útero que desplaza al óvulo al encuentro del espermatozoide con el que se fundirá . El útero se convierte entonces en el pequeño mar donde LUCA, el primer organismo pluricelular se originó y del cual descendemos todos los seres vivos.

Luego durante la gestación somos peces, anfibios , reptiles ... y salimos al mundo como un feto de primate que es capaz de llegar a reproducirse manteniendo rasgos infantiles . Un proceso que se llama neotenia y que también sucede en los ajolotes por ejemplo , que salamandras en estado fetal.
Nuestra especie es marsupial , lo que pasa es que en vez de tener bolsa como los canguros , las hembras humanas cargaban constantemente con sus bebés aferrados a la teta ( de ahí la obsesión de las mujeres por ir siempre con un bolso ) es el fantasma del bebé que no tienen.


----------



## Chesterfield (14 Abr 2022)

Pues me parece genial que la periquita ésta diga la realidad, quita la venda de los ojos a muchas personas con sus palabras derrumbando así la disonancia cognitiva creada con las mentiras de la mayoría de las tias sueltan en su entorno para evitar su factor fulana.


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

Exactamente, tienen demasiados complejos, parece cómo si tuvieran que comerse toda la mierda actual para tener cabida en la sociedad. Cuando es justo al revés, la gente se está hartando de toda la basura actual.


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

¿Acabáis?

Hablarás por tu novio... 

Yo no trago una mierda de nadie, si quiero una puta, la pago o llamo a una come bolsas y hago lo que tengo que hacer hasta que se pire. Por cierto, muchas come bolsas están casadas o tienen novio y se dedican a buscar tíos por ahí, como para tener novia en estos tiempos.... Así que el que tenga novia y vea que llega a las 7 de la mañana o tiene horarios raros, ya sabéis, no se va a hacer running precisamente(digo running porque correr llevaría a un doble sentido).


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Abr 2022)

pero poned alguna foto o algo


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Abr 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> El UTBH ha pillado un buen espécimen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, pobre Xokas...


----------



## Kicki (14 Abr 2022)

Una mujer que se vanagloria de tomar drogas con las que guarrear es que tiene problemas gordos de comprensión entre lo que es la libertad y lo que es libertinaje. 

Y no es que me parezca raro porque yo he sido lo mismo y me he tirado unas cuantas así pero de ahí a estar orgulloso de ello ante el mundo... Pues deja claro que es un espécimen "curioso".


----------



## mxmanu (14 Abr 2022)

Grande Fer!!!


----------



## Lain Coubert (14 Abr 2022)

Sólo digo que: si fuera un coche, ya le habría dado 5 vueltas el cuentakilómetros.

Por otra parte, tiene razón, creo que no es prudente tener que pedir un test de alcololemia a una tía si te quieres liar con ella. Inconscientes no están, que yo sepa.


----------



## Wasi (14 Abr 2022)

Le daba fuerte y flojo


----------



## Dreyfus (14 Abr 2022)

Y UTBH pontificaba el otro día contra la mierder-relación de Will Smith y la calva. En fin.


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (14 Abr 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Una mujer que se vanagloria de tomar drogas con las que guarrear es que tiene problemas gordos de comprensión entre lo que es la libertad y lo que es libertinaje.
> 
> Y no es que me parezca raro porque yo he sido lo mismo y me he tirado unas cuantas así pero de ahí a estar orgulloso de ello ante el mundo... Pues deja claro que es un espécimen "curioso".



+1 he tenido comportamientos lamentables con por ejemplo mujeres de una sola noche que saben solo los testigos qu me vieron irme con ellas y ya. Cuando pienso en noches así siento vergüenza ajena, jamás se me ocurriría airearlo en público y evito el tema con parejas estables al máximo. No entiendo está costumbre actual de enorgullecerse de ser una mierda de ser humano aunque sea solo a ratos


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Abr 2022)

Dejac a la gente en pac! 
Porteras!!!


----------



## OYeah (14 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Mirad que moderna soy,
> 
> hablo de drogas y de follar,
> 
> hacedme casito.



Es como el De Prada con su libro "Coños", el primero, así titulado. O en general cualquier autor joven. La Etxebarria igual.


Un nivel lamentable que Jep Gambardella simplemente evita dándose un paseo por el rio. Por la noche ya se dará la fiesta padre él sin airearlo a los cuatro vientos, no es para tanto eso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

Que estas mierdas se hagan virales es porque así lo quieren los que las distribuyen , igual que los vídeos virales del principio de la epidemia en Wuhan, cuando normalmente no sabemos nada de lo que ocurre en China.

Buscan implantar modelos de conducta para que la borregada los copie aún cuando no existan en la sociedad. 
Es asombroso lo fácil que se implanta nuevos modelos de comportamiento , de hecho las mascarillas y el confinamiento , han sido ejercicios de ingeniería social para comprobar hasta qué punto las masas son obedientes en todo.

Los disidentes de las vacunas que son los herejes de toda la vida, molesta mucho a los ingenieros sociales porque lo que buscan es la uniformidad del rebaño


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Es como el De Prada con su libro "Coños", el primero, así titulado. O en general cualquier autor joven. La Etxebarria igual.
> 
> 
> Un nivel lamentable que Jep Gambardella simplemente evita dándose un paseo por el rio. Por la noche ya se dará la fiesta padre él sin airearlo a los cuatro vientos, no es para tanto eso.



Me gustó la película,

tengo pendiente de ver "Fue la mano de Dios",
del mismo director.


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No se podia saber. Yo siempre crei que es ella quien le empura a el. Menuda pieza a pillado el friki beta misógino.
> 
> *Al menos dejo de ser virgen*. Carne de viogen, familia rota o matrimonio donde el se queda pero amargado y calvo



¿Si sabias que no hace falta tener novia para dejar de ser virgen, cierto?


----------



## Pete Best (14 Abr 2022)

Olvidaos de vuestros valores, son todos falsos, la familia tradicional, la mujer virtuosa, el pater familis. Todo esto solo ha sido soportado por putas para ellos y amantes para ellas, así ha sido toda la vida, debemos aceptar esta hipocresía, la misma que tenemos nosotros al querer la virtud y desear también que nos coja una tía como la novia de UTBH y nos pegue una buena follada.

Eso es lo que necesitamos amigos(en especial el opener del hilo), que nos coja una Fernanda de la vida puesta de MDMA en la discoteca, nos lleve agarrados de los pelos a su casa, nos baje los pantalones y nos meta la follada de nuestras vidas.


----------



## Kicki (14 Abr 2022)

[


Pete Best dijo:


> Olvidaos de vuestros valores, son todos falsos, la familia tradicional, la mujer virtuosa, el pater familis. Todo esto solo ha sido soportado por putas para ellos y amantes para ellas, así ha sido toda la vida, debemos aceptar esta hipocresía, la misma que tenemos nosotros al querer la virtud y desear también que nos coja una tía como la novia de UTBH y nos pegue una buena follada.
> 
> Eso es lo que necesitamos amigos(en especial el opener del hilo), que nos coja una Fernanda de la vida puesta de MDMA en la discoteca, nos lleve agarrados de los pelos a su casa, nos baje los pantalones y nos meta la follada de nuestras vidas.



Te olvidas de que estás cosas se han llevado siempre un pelín mejor en secreto. Tanto la putas como los amantes. Allá el que lo aguante a una persona tan sincera, yo no podría vaya.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

No inventes, yo no he hablado de mujer casta ni mujer pura como la virgen María ¿Tú lees lo que he puesto o sencillamente vas con tu discurso, lo sueltas tal cual y si cuela, cuela y sino me la pela?

Al contrario, yo me relaciono con tías normales hasta con prostitutas y ninguna habla como la zorra del Twitter, ni la puta más vulgar o la zorra come bolsas profesional de turno habla así.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (14 Abr 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> [Te olvidas de que estás cosas se han llevado siempre un pelín mejor en secreto. Tanto la putas como los amantes. Allá el que lo aguante a una persona tan sincera, yo no podría vaya.



Tal cual y mira que mejor que que te mientan


----------



## Culozilla (14 Abr 2022)

¿UTBH aún sigue en activo?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Abr 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Utb es progre, para un progre que una tía haya pasado por 1000 pollas no significa nada, es la modernidad, esta gente es así, *tiene menos sangre que la pata de un canario*, allá ellos


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Abr 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> Pues me parece genial que la periquita ésta diga la realidad, quita la venda de los ojos a muchas personas con sus palabras derrumbando así la disonancia cognitiva creada con las mentiras de la mayoría de las tias sueltan en su entorno para evitar su factor fulana.



Es un avance, sin duda, igualmente no resuelve el asunto de fondo, es como un político que admite robar a manos llenas en vez de ocultarlo como hacen la mayoría.


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

No te creas, uno es dueño de su silencio y esclavo de sus palabras. 

El problema está en que si una mujer se degrada públicamente de esa manera, los hombres realmente válidos no querrán nada con esas mujeres, básicamente porque uno no quiere salir con la ramera del barrio. Se tendrán que conformar con tíos que no han tocado más de de seis pechos en su vida y que con tal de tener "novia", aguantan lo que sea, desde cuernos hasta toda clase de humillaciones. Aquí los clasifican con letras del alfabeto griego, yo los llamo sencillamente pringados. 

Igual que una mujer no se fía de un tío que se va de putas, aunque prácticamente TODOS los hombres se han ido de putas una vez en su vida, uno no acostumbra a decírselo a una mujer porque básicamente crea rechazo. 

Espero que estos ejemplos te sirvan para comprender cómo funciona la dinámica social y todo el rollo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Abr 2022)

Entre km cero y un taxi mercedes moro marroqui... esta el kilometraje normal de un utilitario... suficiente para sacarle 20 años de uso.


----------



## Ponix (14 Abr 2022)

Me parece de puta madre que salga a defender al xokas.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (14 Abr 2022)

cuanto envidioso suelto


----------



## 121 (14 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Cada fin de semana y tres o cuatro por la semana tambien. Esta es la del cuarto de baño, la teta con los amigos de Pablemos. Vamos.



Me da algo de asco cuando una mujer habla de sexo de forma tan explícita. Valoro la delicadeza y la feminidad de la mujer casi por encima de cualquier otro atributo salvo el atractivo físico


----------



## César92 (14 Abr 2022)

¿Le hacéis? Habla por tí o los tuyos. Empiezo a dudar si eres mujer realmente, básicamente por el tema del "mercado y las putas", nunca he oído a una mujer hablar de mercado, ni siquiera cuando me dicen que han ido a X sitio a comprar no sé qué. Una mujer emplea otros argumentos, como: no somos un trozo de carne a granel y tal...

Básicamente porque ese discurso me lo ha dado más de una, que he tenido que mandar a la mierda sin muchas contemplaciones.

Las que revientan el mercado son las farloperas (que muchas están con pareja o casadas) las putas salen más caras. Una noche con una farlopera te sale por 250€, con una puta son 1000€ más la farlopa.


Por eso, cuando un hombre casado dice que su mujer no folla con él, mejor que controle si hace cursos de piano o si está muy congestionada últimamente, porque me da que en esa relación el que no folla es él...


Y respecto al último párrafo, es lo que te he dicho anteriormente, no sé si lees o sencillamente juntas sílabas. Los hombres realmente válidos no quieren salir con rameras, por eso ves pringados por todas partes, porque, cómo se suele decir por aquí TODAS PUTAS.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (14 Abr 2022)

Hasta que lo viogenice o le saque una larvapension


----------



## piru (14 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Quereis salseo cabrones. Pues parece que podria ser esta. Una tal carmen dice google. Cierto o falso?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024621



Un hombre es hombre hasta que deja de verse el pito. El fanegas ese hace mucho que lo perdió de vista.


----------



## keler (14 Abr 2022)

Simplemente ha escrito en twiter lo que hacen la mayoría de mujeres. Supongo que tendrá sus consecuencias en el futuro, pero ella sabrá.


----------



## jkaza (15 Abr 2022)

Qué vulgaridad de tipa sonrojaría a Calígula.

Esta verdulera son personas que no tienen ningún tipo de dignidad e imagino que en sus puestos trabajo tampoco se la requieren.

Imagina que fuera una cirujana y te fuera a operar a corazón abierto:

- Hola, soy la cirujana Lupifer.
- Ah, usted es la borracha que arranca los calzones con la boca... pues mire, no se lo va a creer, pero de repente se me ha pasado el dolor de vida o muerte que sufría


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (15 Abr 2022)

Decepción absoluta con UTBH, otro calzonazos con un puton de novia. y tragando como un campeón.


----------



## Chesterfield (15 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Es un avance, sin duda, igualmente no resuelve el asunto de fondo, es como un político que admite robar a manos llenas en vez de ocultarlo como hacen la mayoría.



Evidentemente, ya es elección personal decidir quedarse con una persona con tal diferencia de encuentros sexuales. Oye que igual UTBH es un alfa follador y ha decidido quedarse con la chica estando al mismo nivel, aunque observando su fenotipo parece tener una deficiencia de testosterona y cumple con las opiniones del floro

Sea como sea, me quedo con el transfondo que arroja luz ante tantas dudas que tienen los chavales (y no tan chavales) de hoy en dia.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Abr 2022)

jajajaja que vulgar


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Abr 2022)

Chesterfield dijo:


> Evidentemente, ya es elección personal decidir quedarse con una persona con tal diferencia de encuentros sexuales. Oye que igual UTBH es un alfa follador y ha decidido quedarse con la chica estando al mismo nivel



¿Qué nivel? Si no se trata de nivel. Yo he conocido bastantes mujeres como la novia de UTBH a lo largo de los años, y con un par hubo mandanga. Ahora bien: una cosa es que una mujer sea un zorrón que folle como los ángeles y otra muy distinta tener una relación sentimental con esa persona. Como en todo, debe haber un equilibrio. Y este tipo de mujeres no lo tienen.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Abr 2022)

venga al marujeoooo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> venga al marujeoooo



La cara que pone.... mitica.
Menudo bragazas.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La cara que pone.... mitica.
> Menudo bragazas.



es que imagínatelo al revés. Un tío hablando del tamaño del coño de una tía y la reacción de su novia jojo "es que hay algunos que aprietan demasiado, el de mi novia aprieta bastante pero no tanto como otros"

viva la degeneración jajaja el beta este es el defensor del hombre blanco heterosexual

se trasca la magedia, pillo sitio para desenlace de historia fatal. A ver si por lo menos después de esta se mete al gym y pierde algo de pluma jaja


----------



## malibux (16 Abr 2022)

Debe hacer buenos squirts esa tía, se le ve bastante sexual y atractiva, pero como decís, poco respeto le tiene al otro…


----------



## Blackest (16 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La cara que pone.... mitica.
> Menudo bragazas.



Es que es patetico, me apuesto a que el UTBH le ha dicho a ella que duga que la tiene grande, pero para que no sea muy cantoso que diga silo que la tiene por encima de la media.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Más bien lo que a ellas les traumatiza:
> "Jojo, es que el coño de otras es precioso, el de mi novia es tipo papo gordo, con labios de diferente tamaño y tipo almeja de arroz caldoso, pero como moja bien y da más juego para la lengua me quedo con el de mi novia".
> 
> Imagínate que los tíos hablásemos en esos términos de nuestras parejas. En fin. Que sigan empoderándose y quedándose solas.



O que diga tiene un toto que parece eso el tunel del Gottardo.. pero bueno la chupa bien 
y esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Abr 2022)

Esta tía es subnomal,

hablar a los cuatro vientos de los atributos sexuales de otras personas que te has follado es de mal gusto,
mucho peor si lo dices en la cara de tu pareja,

tanto si lo hace un hombre, como si lo hace una mujer, es de mal gusto,

me he encontrado mujeres de esta guisa y me producen repulsión,
no se si creen que es moderno o van de tipas duras, posiblemente les han contado que es empoderamiento,
pero quedan como puercas y chabacanas.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Abr 2022)

Desde luego... que poca dignidad tiene.

Seguir con una tía que se jacta y presume de haberse zumbado a medio Madrid...
hay que tener pero que muy poca dignidad para seguir con una tipa así.

Todavía puedo entender a los tíos a los que pájaras así les han engañado con una trola del estilo "sólo he estado con un ex-novio que tuve cuando tenía 18 años", pero que luego se enteran que es como "la bicicleta del pueblo" (que todo el pueblo la ha montado).

De todas formas... es que hay tipos que la picha les nubla la razón.

Tipos a los que ya les avisas de que a tal o cual chica (por la que pierden el culo) se la han pasado por la piedra 3-4 tipos, y pese a que se lo avisas, a que le señalas todas las Banderas Rojas, pese a todo, van los tíos y se meten en ese fregado (así acaban luego, y es que no hay peor sordo que el que no quiere escuchar).
Son masoquistas compulsivos sin 2 dedos de frente.

Otros, con tipas con unos antecedentes de puterío (vamos a ser fisnos, y vamos a decir, "promiscuidad" que suena más progre), que, aunque se lo dicen amigos y familiares... no atienden a razones.

Y vamos, el colmo, son aquellos que se juntan con tías, que por su FaceBook, ves que han estado con un nivel de vida de lujo o muy alto... ¿¡TRABAJANDO DE CAJERAS!?, ¿¡TRABAJANDO EN UNA "DISCOTECA" DE "CAMARERA" (será en una discoteca con luminosos, porque si no....)!?.
Sí, claro.  

Otra clase de estúpido es aquel que nunca se ha comido un torrado, y de repente, de un día para otro aparece con una pivita colgada del brazo y cuando le preguntas... ¿y donde la has conocido?
De repente, un silencio incomodo, y finalmente dice algo del estilo....
"en un Congreso de Ricos" (o similar)
y claro, el pollo, ¿es tan SU-MA-MEN-TE idiota que no se da cuenta de que es una Golden Digger de manual?

luego, que si dramitas, que si "yo confiaba en ella", que si "me ha viogenizado"....

Si es que os merecéis TODO lo que os pasa, por tener tan poca sesera.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Abr 2022)

Nivel 1 - Caza Fortunas
Nivel 2 - Caza Sueldos
Nivel 3 - Caza Fama (al rebujo de la fama, siempre sale algún bolo)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Abr 2022)

A este le ha pasado como al Coletas y a otros muchos.

No se comían un torrao, de la noche a la mañana se hacen "famosos" y empiezan a atraer moscones, se les sube el ego a la cabeza, y meten la pata (no son Alfas, simplemente, "entornito y posición").

A ver si nos vamos a creer que cualquiera de esos 2 atrae mujeres (que raro que antes no lo hiceran, ¿no?), por su sex-appeal.


Al final va a tener razón el Blaster ese "entornito y posición mandan".


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (17 Abr 2022)

MOUNTAINDEW dijo:


> +1 he tenido comportamientos lamentables con por ejemplo mujeres de una sola noche que saben solo los testigos qu me vieron irme con ellas y ya. Cuando pienso en noches así siento vergüenza ajena, jamás se me ocurriría airearlo en público y evito el tema con parejas estables al máximo. No entiendo está costumbre actual de enorgullecerse de ser una mierda de ser humano aunque sea solo a ratos



Pues..... depende.

Si tu te has ido con una tía de mutuo acuerdo, y SIN QUE HAYA HABIDOS MENTIRAS NI PROMESAS DE POR MEDIO (simplemente, porque a ambos os picaba la entre-pierna)... pues no veo de que tengas que arrepentirte.

Otra cosa, es si mentistes (te quiero, estoy locamente enamorado de ti o chorradas similares) o le prometistes el oro y el moro (nos vamos a casar), entonces SI, sería un canalla (aunque al menos, un canalla arrepentido).

Pero insisto... en el primer caso... no veo porque te tengas que sentir culpable en absoluto (otra cosa, es que, si era un orco, te avergüences de ese rollo de una noche).


----------



## Abrojo (17 Abr 2022)

ya se quitó la careta?


----------



## SrPurpuron (17 Abr 2022)

Dime de que presumes...


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (17 Abr 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Pues..... depende.
> 
> Si tu te has ido con una tía de mutuo acuerdo, y SIN QUE HAYA HABIDOS MENTIRAS NI PROMESAS DE POR MEDIO (simplemente, porque a ambos os picaba la entre-pierna)... pues no veo de que tengas que arrepentirte.
> 
> ...



Estoy en contra de la promiscuidad por eso lo veo como algo detestable pero entiendo lo que quieres decir


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (18 Abr 2022)

MOUNTAINDEW dijo:


> Estoy en contra de la promiscuidad por eso lo veo como algo detestable pero entiendo lo que quieres decir



Tampoco he dicho nada sobre la promiscuidad (que cada cual tenga su opinión al respecto).

Simplemente, matizaba, que creo que no es lo mismo el primer caso (yo no le puedo reprochar nada), que el segundo caso (como los políticos, "prometer, y prometer, hasta meter, y una vez metido, nada de lo prometido").

Tengo que reconocer, que los puteros, dentro de lo que cabe, al menos, no mienten para conseguir un polvo (algo es algo).


----------

